# Cataracts and Symptom?



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Cataracts and symptom?

Has anyone had a dog with juvenile cataracts? or other cataracts other than age related.

Were there symptoms? 

Did you notice a change in your dog or did the vet find the cataracts?

At times my family says Smarty has short term memory loss with greeting people and dogs. For a dog that is so perfect most of the time, her attitude has changed so much about many things, after the Dogs 101 I started to wonder about her vision.

Her hearing is super sensitive, she never misses anything. 

She is vet check regularly, but the eyes have never been a priority.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:bump: curious to read.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sandi, the only thing I've ever noticed was in my 13 years old dog her eyes became cloudy. My dog did have a dementia like change but I thought that was due to age, not her eyes?? Please let us know what the vet says!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I too wondered about the cataracts thing. In my research before getting Rosie, the cataracts were an age related thing because of long-life. I figure that goes along with any long-lived dog or human for that matter and dismissed it as a factor. I would be curious as to the prevalence of this being an issue in young dogs.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Sandi, how old is Smarty?
I had a young bitch that was only 13 months old that was diagnosed with juvenile cataracts, you really wouldn't know that she had it and there is a chance it will never progress. It didn't (as the vet told me) hindrance her from seeing, but that is would/could cause problems with her offspring, so we had her spayed and placed her in a wonderful home. 
There is a disease called PRA (Progressive Retina Atrophy) and it usually shows up around the age of 4 years. With this they lose their sight pretty rapidly. The best thing I can say, is to go have her eyes checked by an ophthalmologist, and they can tell you if they are seeing anything going on in there. 
I hope everything is ok with Smarty...keep us informed.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Sandi, how old is Smarty?
> I had a young bitch that was only 13 months old that was diagnosed with juvenile cataracts, you really wouldn't know that she had it and there is a chance it will never progress. It didn't (as the vet told me) hindrance her from seeing, but that is would/could cause problems with her offspring, so we had her spayed and placed her in a wonderful home.
> There is a disease called PRA (Progressive Retina Atrophy) and it usually shows up around the age of 4 years. With this they lose their sight pretty rapidly. The best thing I can say, is to go have her eyes checked by an ophthalmologist, and they can tell you if they are seeing anything going on in there.
> I hope everything is ok with Smarty...keep us informed.


Smarty is 2 1/2 and I have no reason to believe she has an eye problem. She just has behavior issues that I am looking for causes. She is one of the Tasmanian devils on leash when approaching other dogs and has a barking fit when someone comes over. It can be someone she has know most of her life or a total stranger, they get the same treatment until they walk in. Company can go from one level of the house to another and she acts like she did when they walked through the door.

I've tried the Cesar Millan, Victoria Stillwell and Temar Geller approach of claiming the door and leash walking, these are two things the 3 of them seem to agree on the basic principle.

This behavior is from a dog that was socialized from day one. Puppy kindergarten, obedience, agility and conformation showing, something changed in her and no one has been able help. We are working with a behaviorist now, in our 4th week and I'm not at all sure we any closer to a cure or answer.

She is going to have the cerf test or a total eye exam as soon as I can get her an appointment.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Smarty is 2 1/2 and I have no reason to believe she has an eye problem. She just has behavior issues that I am looking for causes. She is one of the Tasmanian devils on leash when approaching other dogs and has a barking fit when someone comes over. It can be someone she has know most of her life or a total stranger, they get the same treatment until they walk in. Company can go from one level of the house to another and she acts like she did when they walked through the door.
> 
> I've tried the Cesar Millan, Victoria Stillwell and Temar Geller approach of claiming the door and leash walking, these are two things the 3 of them seem to agree on the basic principle.
> 
> ...


Sandi,
I have this same situation with Casper...except I don't think he was socialized as a puppy, but he has had all the dog training, received his Canin Good Citizen certificate. He is really smart, we have a terrible time approaching anyone when he is on his leash. He also is terrible at first when someone comes to the house barking or goes by the house (good thing I live on a dead end street). Missy is not like this at all, so it has always made me wonder why Casper is like this?

When having his blood work up done and finding high level of ALT's and Bile Acids, vet said he probably had MVD. Reading up on this (MVD) can cause aggressive behavior, since I have changed his diet for this he seems better and not so aggressive, not completely gone...but better.

I would suggest you think about a vet visit and maybe blood work up or maybe just look into Smarty's diet.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lynn what did you change Casper's diet too. Smarty has had blood work done with 2 different vets, one before her spay and the other, in May, when she ate grease and paper towels. Nothing was out of the normal range.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sandi,
I put Casper on low protein diet recommended for his conditon...if Smarty's blood work up was ok, this would not be a diet for Smarty. This is only a diet for dogs with MVD and I had to get a prescription for his food. 

I am been making him more homemade food, low protein, carbs, vegs, vitamins, supplements for his condition.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Smarty is about the same age and Gucci and I don't think I've seen any real behavior changes (age wise) Unless maybe she is just becoming a bit over-protective of you? That can come out in Gucci sometimes, with certain people..not so much issues when walking or aggression but she can bark excessively when people come over..(I do think that is my DH's fault for praising her for that! But he thinks that all dogs should be 'watch dogs'..)

But I would take her in and get her eyes checked out to ease your mind on it, I know if it was me, I would worry about it til' I had an answer. 

Kara


----------

